# SOF/DEA MH-47 Crash



## dknob (Oct 29, 2009)

Aside from the 3 DEA SA's (RIP Warriors)..

Straight from dea.gov: 

“At approximately 0330 hours, and after an extremely successful counter narcotics/counter insurgency operation, which included an hour-long firefight with insurgents, U.S. military personnel, DEA agents, and our Afghan counterparts were departing the target area on a U.S. military CH-47 helicopter when it crashed killing Special Agent Weston, Special Agent Leamon, Special Agent Michael and seven *Special Forces personnel.*  Twenty-six personnel were injured, including DEA FAST Team Leader Pat McDarby, who was badly hurt on impact.  Risking further injury, he and other able U.S. military personnel immediately began removing the injured from the burning wreckage. "


No names have been released for the seven KIA yet.


RIP Warriors


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2009)

RIP Brothers.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 29, 2009)

RIP to all the Fallen


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 29, 2009)

RIP to ALL!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 29, 2009)

Pictures.

Full Story.


Rest In Peace, Brave Warriors.


----------



## Swill (Oct 30, 2009)

Names of the USASOC personnel have been released.

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/October/091029-03.html


----------



## lancero (Oct 30, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Brothers.


----------



## Mercenary Customs (Oct 30, 2009)

God's Speed Brothers...


----------



## Ravage (Oct 30, 2009)

*Night Stalkers and SFers killed in MH-47 crash*

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/October/091029-03.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Oct. 29, 2009) — Seven U.S. Army Special Operations Command Soldiers died Oct. 26, 2009 in western Afghanistan. 

All the Soldiers died as a result of injuries received when the MH-47 Chinook helicopter they were flying in crashed.

Two of the Soldiers were assigned to 3rd Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) Fort Bragg, N.C. They are:

Sgt. 1st Class David E. Metzger, 32, native of San Diego, Calif., was a Special Forces communications sergeant.

Staff Sgt. Keith R. Bishop, 28, native of Smithtown, N.Y., was a Special Forces weapons sergeant.

Metzger is survived by his sons David and Grant, who reside in Fort Bragg, North Carolina.  He is also survived by his parents David Metzger and Lisandra Holstein, as well as his grandmother Dolores of San Diego, Calif. 

Bishop is survived by his wife Margaret of Flager Beach, Fla. and parents Robert and Suzan Bishop, of Carlisle Penn. 

The remaining Soldiers were assigned to 3rd Battalion, 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne) headquartered at Hunter Army Airfield, Ga.  They are:

Chief Warrant Officer 4 Michael P. Montgomery, 36, native of Redmond, Wash., was a pilot and electronic warfare officer.

Chief Warrant Officer 3 Niall D. Lyons, 40, native of Spokane, Wash., was a pilot and tactical operations officer.

Staff Sgt. Shawn H. McNabb, 24, native of Terrell, Texas, was an emergency care sergeant.

Sgt. Josue E. Hernandez-Chavez, 23, native of Las Vegas, Nev., was a flight engineer.

Spc. Nickolas A. Mueller, 26, native of Little Chute, Wis., was a flight engineer.

Montgomery is survived by his wife and son, Anita and Riley Montgomery, of Savannah, Ga; and his mother, Mary Montgomery, of Redmond, Wash.

Lyons is survived by his son John of Dothan, Ala.; his parents, John and Nuala Lyons, of Spokane, Wash.; and his brother, Kevin Lyons, also of Spokane, Wash.


McNabb is survived by his parents, David and Ann McNabb, of Terrell, Texas.

Hernandez-Chavez is survived by his father, Pedro Hernandez; his mother, Eustolia Hernandez, of Las Vegas, Nev.; and his two sisters, Cristina and Mayra Hernandez, both of Las Vegas, Nev.

Mueller is survived by his parents, Larry and Sharon Mueller, of Little Chute, Wis.

The incident is still under investigation to determine the cause of the crash.  Names of the injured have not been released.
For further information, media should contact the U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-6005 or continue to visit this website (http://news.soc.mil) for updates.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 30, 2009)

Rest easy gentlemen.  Your watch is over.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 30, 2009)

Rest Easy soldiers.

NSDQ!!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2009)

R.I.P. all.

F.M.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 30, 2009)

"Those voices never say Don't follow my path, because you may sacrifice everything.
Instead, they whisper proudly from the past.
Do what I have done. Risk all, press on....
Night Stalkers Don't Quit!"

From "The Night Stalkers" by M. Durant and S. Hartov.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 30, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------



## dknob (Oct 30, 2009)

RIP Men!


..I cannot believe how many Nightstalkers have lost their lives in the Long War.


----------



## car (Oct 30, 2009)

RIP


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 30, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, brave Warriors....


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 30, 2009)

This has been a rough trip for 3/7. RIP brothers.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 30, 2009)

Rest Well in Valhalla, Gentlemen


----------



## car (Oct 30, 2009)

Threads merged....and new thread renamed.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 30, 2009)

The Regiments commander Colonel Clayton M. Hutmacher gave a statement regarding the incident:

HUNTER ARMY AIRFIELD, GA – October 30, 2009 – During the past week the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne), working alongside fellow special operations units, suffered the loss of an exemplary group of Soldiers in two very tragic accidents. On October 22, a Blackhawk helicopter crashed during a training mission off the coast of Virginia and on October 26, a Chinook helicopter crashed while conducting a mission in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.

Every night, the uniquely skilled and highly trained Night Stalker aviators and crew members perform the most challenging and dangerous training and missions in support of our Special Operations brothers. It is with a very heavy heart that we recognize the loss of our six Night Stalkers, two Special Forces brethren and three DEA agents. Our thoughts and prayers are with our surviving but seriously wounded Night Stalkers and Special Operations Forces injured in each accident.

Both aircraft were flown by exceptionally qualified and professional crews. At this time it is unclear as to what caused the aircraft to crash and while it’s important that we investigate and determine what caused these tragic events; our immediate and lasting concern is for the families and friends of these extraordinary men who served their country with distinction, made the ultimate sacrifice, and who lived by the motto: “Night Stalkers Don’t Quit.”


----------



## Hippy375 (Oct 30, 2009)

Prayers for the families and friends of the fallen. 

Then I heard the voice of the Lord saying, "Whom shall I send? And who will go for us?"
      And I said, "Here am I. Send me!"-Isaiah 6:8


----------



## Mother (Oct 30, 2009)

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 30, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 30, 2009)

RIP. Salute.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Oct 31, 2009)

Rest in blessed peace.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Nov 3, 2009)

Rest easy Brothers


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 3, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Gentlemen...we shall not forget you.


----------



## tova (Nov 3, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Ravage (Nov 25, 2009)

Memorial vid dedicated to the three fallen DEA agents.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 9, 2009)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 9, 2009)

RIP...


----------



## LongTabSigO (Dec 9, 2009)

Requiescat in Pace, Men!

Prayers out!


----------

